# hung parliament



## nickel (Apr 18, 2010)

Παλιότερα ασχοληθήκαμε με το *hung jury* αλλά, παρά τις πολλές προτάσεις, δεν νομίζω να καταλήξαμε κάπου.
Ανοικτό μένει και το θέμα του *hung parliament*, που επανέρχεται στην επικαιρότητα λόγω των επικείμενων βουλευτικών εκλογών στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο (της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας και της Βόρειας Ιρλανδίας).

Θα μπορούσαμε, όπως λένε και λεξικά, να πούμε «βουλή χωρίς μονοκομματική πλειοψηφία» (ή, πιο σωστά, «βουλή χωρίς απόλυτη μονοκομματική πλειοψηφία»). Στις ειδήσεις του Mega άκουσα σήμερα για «μη αυτοδύναμη Βουλή» (ή «Κοινοβούλιο», δεν θυμάμαι), αλλά μια χαρά θα είναι η βουλή, «αυτοδύναμη κυβέρνηση» δεν θα μπορεί να προκύψει.

Μια σκέψη για μονολεκτική απόδοση θα ήταν το «*κοινοβούλιο ακυβερνησίας*». Έχετε καμιά καλύτερη;

Στην Wikipedia:
[...] The most recent elected hung parliament in the United Kingdom was that which followed the February 1974 general election, which lasted until the October election that year. Prior to that the last had been following the election of 1929. [...]

Θα είναι κουραστικό να βρω πώς έλεγαν το κοινοβούλιο που προέκυψε από τις εκλογές του 1929, αφού, σύμφωνα με το OED, ο όρος _hung parliament_ είναι πρόσφατος και συνδέεται με τις εκλογές του 1974:
3.b Of an elected body: in which no political party has an overall majority. 
1974 _Economist_ 3 Aug. 13/2 This Parliament has been called many names: the hung, the cynical, the shiftless, the cowed. 1978 _Times_ 22 May 2 He saw all the pointers to another hung parliament.  ​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2010)

Κοινοβούλιο _ακυβερνησίας_; Μπορεί να είναι σπάνιο για την Ινγκλα(λε/ιλ)τέρα, αλλά τέτοια είναι πολλά ευρωπαϊκά κοινοβούλια, που δίνουν κυβερνήσεις συνασπισμού ή μειοψηφίας.

Εκτός αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε κριτική για την απλή αναλογική, που ως γνωστόν δεν οδηγεί σε σταθερίες κυβερνήσεις αφού δεν είνα εύκολο να συγκροτούνται κοινοβουλευτικές πλειοψηφίες, επειδή... Α, ναι, στην Αγγλία έχουν πούρο πλειοψηφικό. Ε, συμβαίνουν κι ατυχήματα...

Ίσως είναι ευκαιρία για μια δημιουργική απόδοση που θα ξεφεύγει από τα συνηθισμένα. Θα μου άρεσε να προτείνω κάτι με μια απόχρωση σπανιότητας, κάτι σαν π.χ. το *διστακτικό κοινοβούλιο*.


----------



## Leximaniac (Apr 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μια σκέψη για μονολεκτική απόδοση θα ήταν το «*κοινοβούλιο ακυβερνησίας*».



Αυτό όμως δεν είναι λίγο ασαφές; Αν δηλαδή έχουμε ένα κοινοβούλιο όπου η αντιπολίτευση καταψηφίζει ό,τι περνάει και άρα δεν περνάει τίποτε, πάλι κοινοβούλιο ακυβερνησίας δεν θα το λέγαμε;

Αν πάρουμε κάποιες από τις ιδέες του hung jury, θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για διχασμένο κοινοβούλιο (αν και αυτό θα μπορούσε να αποδίδει το split parliament - όταν οι γνώμες για ένα θέμα είναι 50-50), ή για ατελέσφορο κοινοβούλιο, ίσως;

Μια αναζήτηση στο Google μού έδωσε τις εξής αποδόσεις που μου ψιλο-άρεσαν: κρεμασμένη βουλή, κοινοβούλιο στον αέρα.

Όλα αυτά χωρίς να αρνούμαι την απόδοση που δίνουν τα λεξικά, δηλαδή, «βουλή χωρίς μονοκομματική πλειοψηφία» (ή όπως σωστά παρατηρείς «βουλή χωρίς απόλυτη μονοκομματική πλειοψηφία»).


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2010)

ΟΚ, άκυρο το «ακυβερνησίας». Επηρεάστηκα από τα «σενάρια ακυβερνησίας».

Για κατά λέξη μετάφραση θα προτιμούσα το «μετέωρο κοινοβούλιο», που δίνει κι αυτή την αίσθηση της εκκρεμότητας.


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2010)

Ναι μεν, αλλά είναι απαραίτητο να πούμε κάτι με κοινοβούλιο; Στην Ελλάδα όλο λέμε "δε θα βγει αυτοδύναμη κυβέρνηση" και καλυπτόμαστε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2010)

Έριξα μια ματιά σε μερικούς γερμανικούς ιστότοπους. Σκέφτηκα ότι κάποιο σχόλιο θα είχαν να κάνουν για τον προβληματισμό των Άγγλων με αυτό το σπάνιο ενδεχόμενο του hung parliament (που είναι ψωμοτύρι για τους Γερμανούς σε κάθε επίπεδο και οι διαπραγματεύσεις για κυβερνήσεις συνεργασίας αποτελούν στάνταρ εξοπλισμό κάθε κόμματος). Δεν βρήκα κάτι αξιόλογο. Ασχολούνται με το ηφαίστειο, τις περιπλανήσεις της Μέρκελ, τα πάθη της Ελλάδας, πολύ λίγο με την Αγγλία, καθόλου με την ορολογία.

Γι' αυτό σκέφτομαι ότι είναι δύσκολο να αποδώσεις σε χώρες όπου ο κοινοβουλευτισμός πολλές φορές οδηγεί σε κυβερνήσεις συνεργασίας ή μειοψηφίας την αγγλοσαξονική αίσθηση του ατελούς που δίνει ο όρος και πρότεινα να ψάξουμε για κάτι «μοναδικό». Το «μετέωρο» ίσως δίνει αυτή την αίσθηση· από την άλλη, μετέωρο μου φαίνεται ότι θα λέγαμε για κάποιο κοινοβούλιο που έχει χάσει έμπρακτα τη λαϊκή νομιμοποίηση (πχ Βουλή του '65) ή δεν την είχε εξαρχής (Συμβουλευτική της χούντας).


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2010)

Αυτό που μας λέει η Γερμανία είναι αυτό που μας λέει και η SBE: να μη μεταφράζουμε. Δηλ.

... εκφράζονται φόβοι ότι δεν θα προκύψει αυτοδύναμη κυβέρνηση από τις εκλογές της 6ης Μαΐου, αλλά αυτό που οι Βρετανοί ονομάζουν «μετέωρο κοινοβούλιο» (hung parliament)...


----------



## Themis (Apr 18, 2010)

Πολύ καλή λύση μου φαίνεται το "μετέωρο". Άλλωστε η οποιαδήποτε λύση σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση θα έπρεπε να κινηθεί (διστακτικό, αμφιρρέπον, αμφιρρεπές, ασταθές, αναποφάσιστο...).


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2010)

Το θέμα αυτό έπιασε και ο Μάικλ Κουίνιον στο σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του:

While the UK was blanketed in Icelandic dust, a political volcano was rumbling on the ground beneath. The innovation of televised leaders' debates has caused a big upset in the current general election. The Liberal Democrat leader Nick Clegg did so well in the first of the three debates that one opinion poll last Sunday put his party first in popularity, a psephological datum never before encountered in the history of polling. 

The polls were close even before this discombobulation. Now every member of the commentariat is once again discussing the possibility of a hung parliament. In the terminology of British politics, this is one in which no party has an overall majority. Even before the LibDem upset, that outcome was likely, as the presence of several minority parties meant the ruling Labour Party only had to lose 24 seats to forfeit its absolute majority, while the Conservative Party had to win 116 seats to gain one. 

The term "hung parliament" came into the British political lexicon as a result of Harold Wilson's failure to win conclusively in the election of February 1974. He led a minority administration until another election was forced the next October. The Times wrote in early August, "The House is up, and the odds are that our 'hung' Parliament will not meet again." The related term "hung Senate" had been used in Australia during that country's elections in May 1974. The phrase came into wider popular use in Britain in 1978, when the slim Labour majority at the second 1974 election had been eliminated as the result of by-election losses and the party was kept in power though the support of the then Liberal Party. 

Using "hang" for an indecisive situation has a long history. For example, a firearm whose gunpowder was damp might "hang fire", with the powder smouldering until it went off, a potentially dangerous and unpredictable state of affairs. However, the metaphoric sense predates firearms, being known from the fourteenth century. It was linked with the figurative idea of suspense, of a matter that was undecided or in abeyance (we may presume it had nothing to do with hanging a person, as that kind of suspense is notoriously final). But the immediate precursor that the coiners of "hung parliament" must have had in their minds was "hung jury", one that is unable to agree. That was created in the US as long ago as 1848. ​
Λεξιλόγιο:
psephological datum. ψηφολογικό δεδομένο, εκλογολογικό δεδομένο. Βλ. http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6018
discombobulation = αναστάτωση
commentariat = η τάξη των πολιτικών σχολιαστών
hang fire = (μεταφ.) αργώ χαρακτηριστικά (δεν το βρήκα με τη μεταφορική σημασία «αργώ να πάρω φωτιά», αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να υπάρχει κάπου κι αυτή)
Μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε στις χρήσεις του _hang_ που αναφέρει ο Κουίνιον το _hang in the balance_ (=εκκρεμεί, δεν έχει κριθεί).


----------



## jmanveda (Apr 25, 2010)

Μήπως: "αδιέξοδο κοινοβούλιο" ή, περισσότερο επεξηγηματικά: "αναυτοδύναμο κοινοβούλιο";


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2012)

In a two-party parliamentary system of government, a *hung parliament* occurs when neither major political party (or bloc of allied parties) has an absolute majority of seats in the parliament (legislature). It is also less commonly known as a *balanced parliament* or a *legislature under no overall control*. If the legislature is bicameral, and the government is responsible only to the lower house, then "hung parliament" is used only with respect to that chamber. Most general elections in a two-party system will result in one party having an absolute majority and thus quickly forming a new government; a "hung parliament" is an exception to this pattern, and may be considered anomalous or undesirable. One or both main parties may seek to form a coalition government with smaller third parties, or a minority government relying on confidence and supply support from third parties or independents. If these efforts fail, a dissolution of parliament and a fresh election may be the last resort. In a multi-party system, as is usual in legislatures elected by proportional representation, it is common for an election to be followed by negotiations leading to a coalition; the term "hung parliament" is not used.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hung_parliament

Ποια είναι η πιο σύντομη απόδοση για το παραπάνω;


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2012)

Ξερωγώ, να ρωτήσουμε στη Λεξιλογία;  http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5980-hung-parliament


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2012)

Να φανταστείς ότι είπα στον φίλο μου στο τηλέφωνο «Κάτσε, θα ρωτήσω» αντί να του πω «Κάτσε να κοιτάξω».


----------



## Hellegennes (May 9, 2012)

Και να πεις ότι το 'χε ανοίξει κάνας άλλος, το προηγούμενο νήμα...


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> ΟΚ, άκυρο το «ακυβερνησίας». Επηρεάστηκα από τα «σενάρια ακυβερνησίας».


Άλλωστε παίζει πολύ και ο όρος _μη-κυβερνησιμότητα_. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 9, 2012)

Themis said:


> Πολύ καλή λύση μου φαίνεται το "μετέωρο". Άλλωστε η οποιαδήποτε λύση σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση θα έπρεπε να κινηθεί (διστακτικό, αμφιρρέπον, αμφιρρεπές, ασταθές, αναποφάσιστο...).


Καλό είναι το "μετέωρο", αρκεί να πιάσει. Προς το παρόν, δόκιμο δεν το λες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Άλλωστε παίζει πολύ και ο όρος _μη-κυβερνησιμότητα_. :)


Αυτό δεν έχει όμως σχέση περισσότερο με την ανικανότητα της εκτελεστικής εξουσίας;


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2012)

Ή το αδούλωτο φρόνημα του λαού, είπε αυτός, όχι απαραιτήτως με σοβαρότητα.


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό δεν έχει όμως σχέση περισσότερο με την ανικανότητα της εκτελεστικής εξουσίας;


Μπα, δεν νομίζω (αλλά μπορεί βέβαια και να κάνω λάθος).


----------



## Earion (Dec 15, 2013)

Η ιστορία του ημετέρου ημισφαιρίου είναι πλουσία εις τοιούτου είδους διδακτικά και νουθετικά παραδείγματα· το *Ρουμπ Παρλαμέντον* εν Αγγλία, η επιτροπή Commité du Salut ονομασθείσα εν Γαλλία ... διατρανούσιν ... πού καταντά ο εσωτερικός κια εξωτερικός πολιτικός βίος όταν ήναι επί κεφαλής των πραγμάτων οι πολιτικώς ανήλικες.







_Εθνική Εφημερίς_ (Εν Ναυπλίω), έτος Α΄, αρ. 23, Τετάρτη 6 Ιουλίου 1832, σ. 131


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2013)

Ρουμπ-Παρλαμέντον!



Spoiler



Και πού θα καταλάβει ο άλλος ότι είναι το Rump Parliament, το «κολοβό κοινοβούλιο»;


----------

